# Jockey Club or Polo Towers?



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2013)

We have stayed at Polo Towers, and weren't impressed, but it was before the renovations.  Tuggers rate them about the same - any thoughts?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't speak for JC but, I have pics of a renovated Suites at Polo Towers unit from last year on our Smugmug page. 

If you didn't like it before, even after the renovation you probably won't be any moreimpressed. Then again, if you weren't impressed with PT's I hardly believe you'll find things any better at JC. JC's loction might be a little better if you like being virtually attached to Cosmopolitan and next door to Bellagio. I think a good percentage of JC's units have a wonderful view of a concrete wall but, most don't go to Vegas for the view from their room.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 7, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> I can't speak for JC but, I have pics of a renovated Suites at Polo Towers unit from last year on our Smugmug page.
> 
> If you didn't like it before, even after the renovation you probably won't be any moreimpressed. Then again, if you weren't impressed with PT's I hardly believe you'll find things any better at JC. JC's loction might be a little better if you like being virtually attached to Cosmopolitan and next door to Bellagio. I think a good percentage of JC's units have a wonderful view of a concrete wall but, most don't go to Vegas for the view from their room.



Although we live in Vegas, I got a 1-BR with 1-1/2 baths at the Jockey Club over New Years thru RCI.  Me and the wife got to play tourist, got to see the Cosmo & City Center, eat at Bubby Gumps, and saw the fireworks just a few steps out the door and right below the PH.  Your right, the living-room and bedroom had a wonderful view of the Cosmo wall.  Easy walking distance to Bellagio. Right across the street from PH.

Jockey Club is OK for a couple of days, don't know if you would want to spend a whole week there.  Besides the 'Wall', getting to from the JC and Cosmo pools/spa's - sucks (although not to important when it's 30 degrees outside). To get to the JC pool/spa, you go outside, thru the parking garage, up the elevator past the Cosmo exit, to the JC roof.  To get to the Cosmo pool/spa is a real trip.  Like getting to the JC pool/spa, you go outside, thru the parking lot, up the elevator to the Cosmo exit, thru the casino to the escalators, walk a long way down the hallways,  past the Cosmo restaurants to the escalators, up two sets of escalators to the roof exit, and out to the pool/spa.  Make sure you leave breadcrumbs.

If your taking kids, I wouldn't recommend the JC, better for adults.  There are no kids activities at the JC, the driveway leads rigt out to the strip, and the elevator leads right into the Cosmo casino.

Like I said, I'd stay there again for a couple of days with my wife to play tourist and visit the strip, but I couldn't see staying a week there: unless they would guarantee you a North room facing the Bellagio fountions, then maybe if you don't bring kids.


----------



## deannak (Feb 7, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> To get to the JC pool/spa, you go outside, thru the parking garage, up the elevator past the Cosmo exit, to the JC roof.  To get to the Cosmo pool/spa is a real trip.  Like getting to the JC pool/spa, you go outside, thru the parking lot, up the elevator to the Cosmo exit, thru the casino to the escalators, walk a long way down the hallways,  past the Cosmo restaurants to the escalators, up two sets of escalators to the roof exit, and out to the pool/spa.  Make sure you leave breadcrumbs.



Nothing like making it user-friendly!


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 7, 2013)

Holy smokes - don't know how I got a double post.

ADMIN - how can I delete one of them?     The one timed 8:09AM

8:11AM is a good post (my opinion)


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 7, 2013)

deannak said:


> Nothing like making it user-friendly!



It's my understanding that the Jockey Club was the 1st TS in the country, dating back to the 70's.  There is a plaque out front describing in detail, but I didn't read it.  Vegas was a different place back then, very adult oriented.  And they seem to be leaving the JC as a place for adults to stay.  At least that's my take on it, after staying there, which is OK with me.


5-Things I liked about the JC when I was there:

1.  Location was perfect.
2.  Parking convenience. It was very close, 1-floor down the elevator & free.
3.  No problem with smoke (be-it tobacco or dope) in the TS, but they do smoke outside the entrance. (No dope, just cigars & cigarettes, yuck).
4.  No Kids.
5.  Free popcorn.


One other thing.  If you stay there, DO NOT stop & get your free gift (buffet?) across from registration. I didn't, because I knew it was to sign you up for a timeshare presentation, & I was right.  Timeshare sales at the JC is big-time.  When you go up to the JC pool/spa, you'll see a big room up there loaded with suckers, er I mean people.  It was interesting peeking in the closing room.

Sorry if I hijacked your post Denise, just giving my observation/opinion of the JC.   :zzz:


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 7, 2013)

If your using II, why not check out the Marriott Grand Chateau.  It's near that same intersection of Harmon/Strip.

If your using RCI, why not check out HGVC (Elara, Flamingo, Strip, &/or Karen).

And since you have Wyndham, there is always the Grand Desert.

Unlike with RCI and HGVC, I have no partial week usage (3/4 days), otherwise I'd like to try Polo Towers, which is in II. With my Marriott in II, I only get 2 full weeks.  Guess I'm stuck using it for 2-weeks in Hawaii every year.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a deposit with HTSE (a replacement week from last year when DH's boss cancelled our vacation) that I need to use up, and these 2 resorts are what I have to choose from.  Since we have stayed at Polo Towers, we are going to try the Jockey Club this time.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 7, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I have a deposit with HTSE (a replacement week from last year when DH's boss cancelled our vacation) that I need to use up, and these 2 resorts are what I have to choose from.  Since we have stayed at Polo Towers, we are going to try the Jockey Club this time.
> 
> Thanks for your input!



I often make similar choices of a different resort, just because I like to compare resorts. Fortunately my wife goes along with me on that one as she doesn't always care where we stay.......unless it's someplace we've been and she didn't like it. Like our first experience with Westgate and how their sales staff hounded us the entire week. That took Westgate off the list when looking at exchanges.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 7, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I have a deposit with HTSE (a replacement week from last year when DH's boss cancelled our vacation) that I need to use up, and these 2 resorts are what I have to choose from.  Since we have stayed at Polo Towers, we are going to try the Jockey Club this time.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


Cool  Let us know how it works out.

I'm sure you"ll enjoy the trip


----------

